# More Fruits and Vegetables Unlikely to Protect Against Cancer, Study Suggests



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

More Fruits and Vegetables Unlikely to Protect Against Cancer, Study Suggests ScienceDaily – There is no convincing evidence that eating more fruit and vegetables can reduce chances of developing cancer, although they are important for maintaining a healthy diet. That’s the conclusion of a review by an Oxford University scientist that looked at a decade [...]

*Read More...*


----------

